# Leftovers For Lunch



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m not a fan of leftovers...so, I always heat them up for lunch for the head guy.
Last night I made batter fried calamari and a big bowl of linguini with mussels, shrimp and calamari.
He said, from now on make this dish the day before cause the linguini absorbs the sauce, and it’s soo good.

He made the garlic bread in the air fryer, another good use for the air fryer. 

Believe it or not - This is the leftovers...the original dish was piled up so much that we couldn’t get to the pasta for five minutes!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Not sure I've ever had leftovers that fancy.
I love leftovers when I'm on my own at meal time!
As a child I believe we had leftovers 7 days a week. Food never got thrown out.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Almost like a drier Cioppino or Bouillabaisse? I wonder if using leftovers is how those dishes originated. . .

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Almost like a drier Cioppino or Bouillabaisse? I wonder if using leftovers is how those dishes originated. . .
> 
> Looks wonderful!


Yes, it’s Cioppino. Thanks, It tastes wonderful too...and so easy to make.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

The mussel dish looks great! I love them! 
I eat left overs for lunch most every day. I purposely make enough at dinner to have one serving or more left.
When I was working I always ate leftovers for lunch.


----------

